

Makerswarm - An authoring tool for the Internet of everything - emingo
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/202240847/makerswarm-an-authoring-tool-for-the-internet-of-e

======
bdfh42
Well I read the pitch but...

Is there anything of substance there or is it just "hippy happy clappy"?

A lot of money for a T shirt and some opportunity

